# 3 phase 100 amp panel



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

hotwire888 said:


> Commercial space has 3 phase 100 amp panel, 208 volt. I'm trying to power 30,000 watts. Does this mean each phase can power 10,000 watts and would be able to be serviced by my 100 amp panel?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


depends


----------



## hotwire888 (Sep 3, 2014)

30,000 watts of lighting running on electric ballast. No motors.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

hotwire888 said:


> 30,000 watts of lighting running on electric ballast. No motors.


you are making some assumptions


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Is this your panel, or are you the electrician doing the work?


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

hotwire888 said:


> Commercial space has 3 phase 100 amp panel, 208 volt. I'm trying to power 30,000 watts. Does this mean each phase can power 10,000 watts and would be able to be serviced by my 100 amp panel?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sorry, didn't mean to "thank" your post. May I ask a question before I answer yours? What is this panelboard going to serve?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

30KW at 208 3Ø is 83.3 amps. This assumes that all 3 phases are balanced.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

micromind said:


> 30KW at 208 3Ø is 83.3 amps. This assumes that all 3 phases are balanced.


it also assumes that the feeder for the panel is rated at 100 amps


----------



## Diamante (Aug 23, 2014)

if the calculation of 83.3A per phase is correct, 100A is too small.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

and light are not 100% efficiency. do you have 30kw of light or this is the total of ballast power. also you must calculate kva since power factor is not 1 on ballast


----------



## Walkman (Aug 16, 2014)

Factor in size of transformer and neutral to compensate for the non-linear load content.


----------

